# What mom, we're sleepin!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is what I found when I got out of the bath tub last night. SO darn cute. 










I guess when you're sleepy... you're sleepy. 










Dane Paws










Sleepy, shy Dane


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

HI MOm, look at my pink feet!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The first pic. is priceless. I can't believe they stayed like that long enough for you to take the picture! I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> The first pic. is priceless. I can't believe they stayed like that long enough for you to take the picture! I love it. :biggrin:


they stayed like that the entire time i got ready for bed, i got in bed, and like 10 minutes til my husband came to bed, and then he moved them. 
they were OUT cold


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh how I wish Dane puppy paws stay pink...So flippin' cute Linsey. I want to see her again soon!!! I can tell that her and Annie really do love each other :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

How cute...Annie is the BEST big sister.
Love the first picture.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

That is just too cute. OMG I want a Dane! :biggrin:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are flippin cute!! I love the pink feet!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay more Zailey pictures! Peyton does that where she tucks her nose into her legs all the time too, it's adorable!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh GAWD! I can't stand it!! That is so stinkin' cute!!! I NEED a bunch of my friends to get some puppies for me to sunggle. 

And Rann, speaking of Peyton.... I've been feeling pretty deprived...:frown:


----------



## CharityAnn1021 (Oct 19, 2010)

These are beautiful pictures of ur dogs!! My cousin has a male merle great dane named Harley. Beautiful coats and such cuties!!!!


----------

